# Would you consider this author New Age or what thoughts do you have?



## christiana (Mar 17, 2013)

There seems to be an increase among some, mostly female, readers to read books by Sarah Young, who writes Jesus Calling and other such titles that seem 'almost right' but yet raise red flags. Just wonder what opinions those on PB might have about her theological position.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the book should be avoided at all costs for the simple fact she makes it out to be a book written by Jesus. The description reads "Jesus Calling is a devotional filled with *uniquely inspired treasures from heaven* for every day of the year. After many years of writing in her prayer journal, missionary *Sarah Young decided to listen to God with pen in hand, writing down whatever she believed He was saying to her*. It was awkward at first, but gradually her journaling changed from monologue to dialogue. She knew her writings were not inspired as Scripture is, but journaling helped her grow closer to God. Others were blessed as she shared her writings, until people all over the world were using her messages. They are written from Jesus' point of view, thus the title Jesus Calling. 

I never heard of the book until the other day. My brother-in-law (attends a foursquare church) called me up and said he wanted to get Jesus Calling for my oldest brother. I looked her book up real quick and found the above description. I was able to explain that God does not talk to us today in the same way He talked to the Apostles; He does not give us new revelation. I also explained that it is through His Word that God's will is revealed as the Holy Spirit opens our understanding. He obviously took my advice, because my brother got a few books by Spurgeon instead, and my brother-in-law intends on getting What's So Great About The Doctrines of Grace by Richard Phillips.


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 17, 2013)

Micheal Horton did a review of it. Review of Jesus Calling - White Horse Inn Blog


----------



## christiana (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks so much Justin for that link!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2013)

Tim Challies has a review of it as well. 

Book Review of Jesus Calling by Sarah Young | Challies Dot Com


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 18, 2013)

Goodcheer68 said:


> I think the book should be avoided at all costs for the simple fact she makes it out to be a book written by Jesus. The description reads "Jesus Calling is a devotional filled with *uniquely inspired treasures from heaven* for every day of the year. After many years of writing in her prayer journal, missionary *Sarah Young decided to listen to God with pen in hand, writing down whatever she believed He was saying to her*. It was awkward at first, but gradually her journaling changed from monologue to dialogue. She knew her writings were not inspired as Scripture is, but journaling helped her grow closer to God. Others were blessed as she shared her writings, until people all over the world were using her messages. They are written from Jesus' point of view, thus the title Jesus Calling.
> 
> I never heard of the book until the other day. My brother-in-law (attends a foursquare church) called me up and said he wanted to get Jesus Calling for my oldest brother. I looked her book up real quick and found the above description. I was able to explain that God does not talk to us today in the same way He talked to the Apostles; He does not give us new revelation. I also explained that it is through His Word that God's will is revealed as the Holy Spirit opens our understanding. He obviously took my advice, because my brother got a few books by Spurgeon instead, and my brother-in-law intends on getting What's So Great About The Doctrines of Grace by Richard Phillips.



In New Age circles the underlined sentence is known as *automatic writing*. Think ouija board with pen & paper. _A Course in Miracles _and _Conversations With God_ are two more examples of this New Age nonsense. The Greek had something similar with the Delphic Oracles.


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 18, 2013)

Nancy, A friend of mine was just asking me about this author a couple of weeks ago. I had never heard of her. Thank you for posting this! I'm sure it will be helpful for me to better answer my friend's question.


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 18, 2013)

This theology in varying forms is very prevalent today. This may be surprising to those of you that have the good fortune of insulation inside reformed walls. It is nuanced but at the core, it just puts the bible up as a magic book that when read devotion-ally allows the reader to hear from God. Take your pick on the form, message and which person of the God-head it is who speaks. Very sad. No doubt this can only lead to much confusion and frustration.


----------

